# 3DS HACK!



## tagzard (Aug 15, 2011)

So i have been developing a 3DS hack for over 6 years now. AND NOW I HAVE CRAFTED ONE!!! I call it NETFLIXIA!!! You download netflix from the 3DS shop. Once downloaded open up the app then exit out without opening any movies. But before you open it make sure you have the netflixia exploit on the root of your 2 gb sd card. Here is the download link: exploit. Now that the exploit is in the SD Card it will use the netflix online stream to 'stream' the exploit. Once you open if for the second time boot3DS will run. Install it. Now go back to your homescreen and you will see a new app called the homebrew app. Once you open it you can run all of your 3DS and NDS roms. Make sure to keep the roms in your ROMS folder in the root of the micro SD card. THIS WORKS WITH ALL VERSIONS OF 3DS


Enjoy!!!


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2011)

zOMG HAX!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 15, 2011)

To bad its in the EOF or i would download it


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 15, 2011)

Now all I need to do is edit the boot.ELF...

Okay, now fixing some HEX Code...

ALMOST THERE

DONE. NOW YOU CAN WATCH MOVIES IN 4D


----------



## tagzard (Aug 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Now all I need to do is edit the boot.ELF...
> 
> Okay, now fixing some HEX Code...
> 
> ...


Don't edit the boot.elf unless you want a brick.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 15, 2011)

I edited the boot.ALF and got some free 80's movies from the Nintendo Shop!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2011)

All I know? I can now play Wii games on the 3DS o.O


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh shit! I did this and my DS Lite turned into a 3DSi XL! Thanks!

My R4 is compatible, too!


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 15, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> So i have been developing a 3DS hack for over 6 years now. AND NOW I HAVE CRAFTED ONE!!! I call it NETFLIXIA!!! You download netflix from the 3DS shop. Once downloaded open up the app then exit out without opening any movies. But before you open it make sure you have the netflixia exploit on the root of your 2 gb sd card. Here is the download link: exploit. Now that the exploit is in the SD Card it will use the netflix online stream to 'stream' the exploit. Once you open if for the second time boot3DS will run. Install it. Now go back to your homescreen and you will see a new app called the homebrew app. Once you open it you can run all of your 3DS and NDS roms. Make sure to keep the roms in your ROMS folder in the root of the micro SD card. THIS WORKS WITH ALL VERSIONS OF 3DS
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLY HAXXORZ!! YOU = MASTERZ AT HAXXORZ!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

I've finally found a use for this image!


----------



## Andu (Sep 7, 2012)

Excuse me srry for this question but, were is the file I press the link and I get a PSFreedom file. Is that Netflixia???


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2012)

Andu said:


> Excuse me srry for this question but, were is the file I press the link and I get a PSFreedom file. Is that Netflixia???


Yes.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

tagzard said:


> So i have been *developing a 3DS hack for over 6 years now.*


Er, what?


----------



## Andu (Sep 7, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Andu said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me srry for this question but, were is the file I press the link and I get a PSFreedom file. Is that Netflixia???
> ...



Thank You but can you tell me the process of this???


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2012)

Andu said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Andu said:
> ...


Basically it tricks Netflix thinking that it's playing a movie but actually it's running a program.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2012)

A 3DS hack?  That must mean Festivus is a real holiday.


----------



## Andu (Sep 7, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Andu said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...



Ok


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2012)

dammit. Stop messing with the newbies, and newbie, quit necrobumping old EoF topics!


----------

